

Apple Confirms Steve Jobs To Announce iOS 5, Mac OS X Lion and iCloud on June 6 - engr_haseeb
http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/31/apple-confirms-ceo-steve-jobs-to-announce-ios-5-mac-os-x-lion-and-icloud-for-wwdc-event/

======
andrewcross
Does anyone know how a Cloud music service would work for non-iTunes bought
music? While I would never pirate music cough, I'm wondering whether music
obtained in such a manner would be available in the cloud. I can see three
different ways the iCloud could work: 1) The only music available via the
cloud are songs you've purchased. You have to sign in to get access to the
music and only songs purchased with the account are available. Possible, but I
doubt anyone would really use it if this was the case. 2) You are able to
upload any music that you haven't purchased and add it to your cloud account.
I think this is most likely but doesn't really differentiate it from current
competitors. 3) Any music that you have in your itunes is instantly available
online. I highly doubt this will be the case.

Anyone else have any thoughts on how it would work? Would you use it if you
can't get pirated music on the cloud?

~~~
patrickk
Since iTunes allows you to use music you got from any location, it would make
most sense to go with option two. This would be consistent with the manner in
which Apple allows customers to use iTunes currently. If they choose option 3,
their servers would probably be overloaded immediately, an embarrassment which
hampered the launch of MobileMe[1]. Apple won't want to risk this.

I doubt if there would be much uptake of the service if it were iTunes-
purchased music only. Piracy aside, what about music that you bought legally
from legit sources?

[1] <http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/05/09/inside-apple/>

EDIT: there would probably be some limit that you could use for free (e.g.
10GB), but beyond this there would be a monthly fee, à la Dropbox.

~~~
Flow
I'm not at all convinced there will be a limit, at least not such a small
limit as 10GB.

I read somewhere that Apple are going to replace music files you have with
higher quality files. I suppose this means they are not really storing every
single file separately.

------
wildmXranat
I'm looking forward to Apple restoring OpenGL acceleration to what it was
before Snow Leopard. After updating, games that would run in the 50 - 60 fps
dropped to a disappointing 20fps.

~~~
rb2k_
I noticed OpenCL performance for bitcoin miners improve a lot (about 15%) when
switching from Snow Leopard to the Lion Dev Seed.

No real explanation, just an observation.

